# Px4 storm question



## mtbushh (Oct 10, 2013)

Whats up guys just registered I'm sure this question has bee asked before but I have px4 storm full size in 45 acp after my last trip to the range before I left I looked in the breech and the inside of he barrel and I see particles all inside. Is this normal? I'm assuming its lead deposits from the bullets. Thank you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

mtbushh said:


> Whats up guys just registered I'm sure this question has bee asked before but I have px4 storm full size in 45 acp after my last trip to the range before I left I looked in the breech and the inside of he barrel and I see particles all inside. Is this normal? I'm assuming its lead deposits from the bullets. Thank you.


Yup, I'm thinking what you are seeing, is indeed, lead deposits.

Give it a good cleaning and you'll be good to go.


----------



## mtbushh (Oct 10, 2013)

So that is normal every time you shoot? Can it damage the barrel if I don't wipe it out before I shoot again?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

mtbushh said:


> So that is normal every time you shoot? Can it damage the barrel if I don't wipe it out before I shoot again?


You'll see that each and every time you shoot. It's powder residue. It can't damage the barrel, unless you let it build up so much that it becomes a safety issue. Some clean their firearms after shooting at the end of the day. Some don't worry so much, and clean them occasionally, depending on how many rounds were fired.

Me? I prefer to clean them after shooting. I do get lazy sometimes, but I don't let the residue build up to the point of being unsafe.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's not lead particle's unless you are shooting cast bullets. What you are seeing is unburned gunpowder and it's residue. Yes it's normal every time you shoot. It's a firearm and no it cannot damage the barrel if you clean and maintain the pistol. Paratropper is right on. We were posting at the same time and I would not have responded if I had read his post first. The PX4 has a chrome lined barrel which makes cleaning a breeze. I'd suggest using a synthetic brush because that's all it needs before you run a lightly lubed patch through and perhaps a clean patch after that.:watching:


----------



## mtbushh (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks just wanted to ask I mostly shoot only 100 rds at a time I baby my gun but it is a beast I think I'm gonna clean every 300 rds or so and let me tell you I love my beretta px4 storm! The genius rotary design I feel is superior of all designs before I had a taurus which was a POS then a HK very diss appointed because it cost so much and didn't perform half as good as my beretta I plan on buying the M9 as well. But thanks again on the answers I have a brass cleaning brush lube and patches to clean this baby thanks again guys!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Beretta is a true world-class firearm. There's only so many that can claim that. 

I've been a Beretta fan for as long as I can remember. You take good care of that PX4 Storm, and it will in-turn, do the same for you. :smt023


----------



## mtbushh (Oct 10, 2013)

Is cleaning ever 300 to 500 rds ok to do? Even if it sits awhile dirty between times I shoot it?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, it's not a problem.


----------



## mtbushh (Oct 10, 2013)

Awesome thanks guys!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I have to be in the mood to clean a firearm. 

Sometimes, that's not an issue, and other times, it is. When I am in the mood, it makes all the difference in the world. I actually enjoy doing it.


----------



## lefonso (Oct 6, 2013)

So far, I thoroughly enjoy cleaning. Especially with my own handgun, I feel like I _get _to clean it. Makes it mine. IDK if that's dumb or not...


----------



## jaird (Oct 11, 2013)

Not dumb. Money for your pistol is hard to come by. Take care of it and be proud of it. You earned it.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Clean them???????? You're supposed to clean them????????? I think you guys are pulling my leg! Next thing you're going to tell me is that you are supposed to actually put cartridges in them and really shoot them!! Isn't that dangerous??????

BTW - Congrats on the PX4. I have a PX4 Compact as part of my EDC rotation. I AM surprised to hear your experience with HK. My P30 is one of my other favorite guns.


----------



## kaboooom (Jul 6, 2013)

Cleaning the Beretta PX4 Storm Full size (mine is a 40SW) is so easy. Before I leave the range, I spray it down with Breakfree CLP and bag it in a plastic baggie. When I get home, I blow it off with an air compressor and wipe down w/ those blue auto shop paper towels. Then I take Hoppes #9 thru the barrel a couple times followed by a snake. Spray one more time w/ clp and let set a couple minutes and hit it with the air compressor and wipe dry. I run the snake thru the barrel again followed by a couple oil patches. Then I use shooters choice grease on a QTip for metal/metal parts (super thin). The mags get a wipe off w/ the last towel I used to dry off the clp. It takes me maybe 15 minutes to clean it after I arrive at the house. The thing that makes the cleaning easier is the spraying down before I leave the range because it gets to sit awhile for the drive back to the house.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I've got the PX4 Storm compact (9mm) and typically throw about 100-150 rounds down range every weekend. 

Then I spend the afternoon whiffing Hoppes and singing a happy country tune...

"I'll be sitting here up all night, still cleaning this gun"

I find cleaning to be therapeutic.


----------



## steepcliff (Nov 27, 2013)

Px4 storm 45 is the best. I shoot wolf 230g , and clean with a snake, then light oil. I use oil on non movable parts, and light grease on movable parts. I have shot over 4500 rounds and never had nothing but head shots without a problem
PS. paper target head shots!!!!!!


----------



## Offensive85 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a PX4 Storm full size 9mm and clean it after every visit to the range. But then that's my form of therapy, it's very relaxing.


----------



## AntMan (Jan 30, 2014)

*Clean your Guns!*



TAPnRACK said:


> Yes, it's not a problem.


I really can't believe what I'm hearing!?!? Don't clean your gun? Really? 

MT........ Please, please, please...... get into the habit of keeping that thing clean. Clean it after you fire it. Lube and protect the bore and chamber, and give it a good wipe down and light film of oil to protect the finish and a few dots on both sides of the rails (top and bottom). At least once a month, blow the lint out of it with compressed air and wipe it down. If you carry it or keep it for personal/family protection, check that it's stored ready to rock n' roll (BUT SAFE) and practice your response.

If you don't keep your gun(s) clean, that means either you don't expect to ever have to use it to protect yourself or you just don't care whether it performs when you need it to. At least give yourself the piece of mind in knowing that the weapon is clean and serviceable and will function as it's supposed to - if and when you ever need it to. During a "use of force" encounter, it can be a stressful and unpredictable event and there are a lot of variables and things that can go wrong - if it does, don't let it be something that could have been prevented with a clean and serviceable weapon.

If you ever (god forbid) get involved in a situation where you need to defend yourself or someone else, you'll know what I'm talking about after you made a choice to pull the trigger to save your own ass. :buttkick:

That's THE most important of the (other 50) reasons to KEEP IT CLEAN.

"Rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6" - AntMan


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ He asked if he could go 300-500 rounds before cleaning... he didn't say it's a EDC or HD gun. Most guys on here own multiple firearms, including myself... so I took it as being a range gun or not his only gun. I never stated to NOT clean his gun, especially an EDC/HD gun, I just meant he won't cause damage by not racing home from the range & scrubbing it clean. Nice 1st post though... welcome to the forum.

I would never advocate carrying a dirty gun... since I carry one on & off duty. I think you looked too deep into his question, or maybe I just didn't articulate my response better.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> ^ He asked if he could go 300-500 rounds before cleaning... he didn't say it's a EDC or HD gun. Most guys on here own multiple firearms, including myself... so I took it as being a range gun or not his only gun. I never stated to NOT clean his gun, especially an EDC/HD gun, I just meant he won't cause damage by not racing home from the range & scrubbing it clean. Nice 1st post though... welcome to the forum.
> 
> I would never advocate carrying a dirty gun... since I carry one on & off duty. I think you looked too deep into his question, or maybe I just didn't articulate my response better.


Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## oldman45 (Feb 17, 2014)

I am new here but not new to guns having been a shooter and collector over 50 yrs. Not all my guns are cleaned after leaving the range or otherwise firing the gun. Guns of today are a lot more durable than the guns of 30 yrs ago. I have a S&W 25-5 that was made in 1978 and first fired about three months ago. Has not been fired since but also has not been cleaned since. I will clean it one of these days, maybe in a couple of weeks. It will be fine and just like new. Nor do I routinely clean all my guns. I just do not have an extra 200 hours of so a month to give safe queens a cleaning.

While I would not let a gun gum up from residue, I am not going to worry about immediate cleaning either.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

:smt033


AntMan said:


> I really can't believe what I'm hearing!?!? Don't clean your gun? Really?
> 
> MT........ Please, please, please...... get into the habit of keeping that thing clean. Clean it after you fire it. Lube and protect the bore and chamber, and give it a good wipe down and light film of oil to protect the finish and a few dots on both sides of the rails (top and bottom). At least once a month, blow the lint out of it with compressed air and wipe it down. If you carry it or keep it for personal/family protection, check that it's stored ready to rock n' roll (BUT SAFE) and practice your response.
> 
> ...


 Keep It "CLEAN" ! Just Like Your Tool After A Good Night Of Fun !


----------

